# Orlando, Waterford Lakes - Cigarz



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

Not sure if this is the best place for this.

I was at Waterford Lakes this weekend, and noticed that the new Cigarz was now open.

I had only been to the one at Universal's Citywalk before. I'm assuming they are related because of the name, but they are much different.

This one is not a bar. It's a nice shop that has a nice selection of premium cigars.

Cigar Joe owns the place and he was a nice guy. He mentioned that they're going to get some events going on soon, including Pepin Garcia will be coming out in the near future.

I live in East Orlando, so it's nice to have a shop close by now.

Not much on the website yet (it's pretty bare bones), but I signed up for the mailing list. Hopefully more info to come on this event and others.

Cigars at Waterford


----------

